# lovely



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley nailed Mark after he was trying to swap the dogs she got peaches and while breaking them up alone she nailed his hand I donot know if she held on or if she let go as soon as she found out it was him.. I don't know what we are going to do at this point... 

I am pretty POD


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh sometimes you get scuffed up trying to break up bulldog fights. Did he use a breakstick? Sounds like another case of redirection to me. Riley is the one who redirects right?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh man I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

to add: Riley has been good for a bit now. she hasnt gotten into a fight since she was 10months old! I leave and look what F'ing happens!!!!!!!!!! now I have Mark telling me on the phone my dog attacked him while he was trying to break up a fight and he was on his way to the er with a deep puncture wound to his wrist which now I am furious over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! totally could have been avoided and I bet you he was getting comfortable enough to let them be in lenght of one another then a fight broke out...when he gets back I will get the story from him and post it...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She didn't attack him she most like redirected on him trying to get to peaches. If she was trying to attack him she wouldn't have let go.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Ahh sometimes you get scuffed up trying to break up bulldog fights. Did he use a breakstick? Sounds like another case of redirection to me. Riley is the one who redirects right?


she turned and snapped at me but that was my fault I donot think I would call it redirection..I am not home I am in Idaho and he is watching them...sounds like she went for Peaches and accidently got him but again I am not there so when he calls me later I will let everyone know.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah either she redirected on him or it was just an accident it happens sometimes but if she wanted to hurt your BF she would have. What was he doing that he had the 2 dogs out at the same time? Was he swapping them on chains? in and out of crates?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie said:


> She didn't attack him she most like redirected on him trying to get to peaches. If she was trying to attack him she wouldn't have let go.


no she wouldn't have but all he told me was she attacked him so I donot know if she let go or if he had to beat her off (he is foolish and doesn't believe in listening to me about anything with true bulldogs) so we donot have a break stick. I told him NOT to mess with the dogs while I was gone LEAVE THEM ON THEIR CHAINSPOTS! but he got the nads enough to rotate without even knowing how to roatate properly...I do everything with the dogs, I live for them everyday..feeding, playing, roatating....he works and buys the 'crap' for them


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I am sorry this is happening. You sound like you have learned how to handle Riley and your partner is just hard headed maybe now he will learn serves him right LOL. If you need an intervention you can always invite him here so we can help get him on the same page as you. It's hard leaving these dog's with people who don't know how to follow simple orders. Or just do dumb stuff even though you tell them before hand.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I can feel the heat coming through the screen! I'd hate to be Mark when you get home...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you think he was being mean to Riley when he was breaking up the fight? I can only imagine that he might favor Peaches since she is his dog....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

either way..I have been trying to since I first joined here and he refuses to join..he refuses to listen to anything I tell him. Trust me I know Riley better then I know myself. which helps me out alot


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like he shouldn't been handling the dogs and he really doesn't seem to know how so. I think she is not to blame, good luck in resolving the situation.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Do you think he was being mean to Riley when he was breaking up the fight? I can only imagine that he might favor Peaches since she is his dog....


NO, never. he does favor is dog more then my two and he always makes fun of Riley because she is naturally muscular. I feel horrid that he got bite...it could have been avoided if he would have listened to me


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sounds to me like he shouldn't been handling the dogs and he really doesn't seem to know how so. I think she is not to blame, good luck in resolving the situation.


well I know Riley isn't to blame and if he cannot live with her then I will end the relationship and have Riley, Bogart and my things shipped to Idaho. there is 2 acres not being used right now so it is perfect.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> well I know Riley isn't to blame and if he cannot live with her then I will end the relationship and have Riley, Bogart and my things shipped to Idaho. there is 2 acres not being used right now so it is perfect.


Da** It sucks when a man can't see past his own ego, realize his own faults & try to correct the situation before it happens. Good luck chica


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*MARK JUST CALLED:*

*both OF THE DOGS WERE off their chains! Riley was running loose in the backyard and mark was chaining peaches up like a re-re and Riley naturally charged her enemy and mark's hand got in the cross fire, riley bit him he yelled and she INSTANTLY LET GO. it wasNOT redirection but error. she was going for Peaches throat and Mark's hand got in the path of that..he admited he was at full fault and said sorry a thousand times. none of the dogs were hurt THANK GOODNESS!..he saved his dogs butt tonight and he will NEVER do it again..he said the bite to his hand was enough to wake him up. so until I get home they are both on their chains NO ONE WILL BE ROTATED!*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It sucks when something bad has to happen to make someone finally realize!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

what is even more sad is Mark and I have been together for 2yrs and he still doesn't get it. *Shake head* well, all is well and he learned a big lesson in bulldog 101

ADD: maybe he should trade in his dog for a goldfish? clearly he can't handle the big girl (I mean) big boy dogs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

nvm just saw update. maybe the boyfriend should go and his dog  He clearly isnt very keen on using his brain for you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gamer said:


> nvm just saw update. maybe the boyfriend should go and his dog  He clearly isnt very keen on using his brain for you


 :rofl: FOR REAL! (I need a boot hitting a smiley face out a door icon)
if he doesn't change I have already planned on moving out to Idaho on 4 acres..I think 2 acres will be more then ok for my two mutt butts


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to say this but your BF from everything you have said about he sounds like a d***** bag. Half the crap he has done to you in the past and all the crap with the dogs..... Yeah maybe your problem starts there with a new BF :rain: I know accidents happen but for those that do not know the back story this is not the first time, second, tenth, or last time he has caused problems with the dogs. Not to mention I would never let a man treat me like that. It is not my place to say who you choose to have a relationship with I just wish you would look at the big picture, your so young you deserve more!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I hate to say this but your BF from everything you have said about he sounds like a d***** bag. Half the crap he has done to you in the past and all the crap with the dogs..... Yeah maybe your problem starts there with a new BF :rain: I know accidents happen but for those that do not know the back story this is not the first time, second, tenth, or last time he has caused problems with the dogs. Not to mention I would never let a man treat me like that. It is not my place to say who you choose to have a relationship with I just wish you would look at the big picture, your so young you deserve more!


yes he is a D. bag Lisa, I know. my problems never came about until after he and I were together and stupid me figured that he would change and he hasn't..he is still selfish ol' Mark.. I have told him a few times and have tried to pack twice with one time landing me in the er because he hurt my back. my situation is very bad and I know it I just need a safe escape...where I know my dogs and myself will be safe to move out of the house.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep the dog get rid of the BF! problem solved LOL


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Keep the dog get rid of the BF! problem solved LOL


 :goodpost:
working on that one!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Best of luck to you in whatever decision you make. (((hugs)))


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I know where I will be the most happy...just gotta get my two critters moved.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

you and your dog s deserve better imo good luck and god bless


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> what is even more sad is Mark and I have been together for 2yrs and he still doesn't get it. *Shake head* well, all is well and he learned a big lesson in bulldog 101
> 
> ADD: maybe he should trade in his dog for a goldfish? clearly he can't handle the big girl (I mean) big boy dogs.


**Note**
I'm not saying this to tick you off even more than you already are but to help because I've been there on other things.

I do have to say - people on this board can be a bit harsh - especially to newbies. We're all human beings & make mistakes, thankfully it WAS his hand & not the other dogs throat. That could have been pretty gnarly if otherwise. But at least He openly admitted he was wrong & apologized. I do think you guys need to communicate & talk about how you feel, it's not worth staying ticked off about if it's something you guys can learn from & move forward from. Being with my man for 5 years now I've had to pick & choose 'the battles' - not all are worth it & we've also had different ideas of how our dogs should be handled. I try not to bring that stuff on an open forum because I honestly feel it's no one's business on here except for maybe the breeder I got her from to get ideas & a professional trainer I hired. They both have been very professional & helpful & don't undermine or even mention my relationship with my now Hubby. The issues stay focused on the dogs & what can be done, that's how it SHOULD be. When my hubby first heard the ideas from me, honestly he got a big head but once he heard the same information from different sources & other ppl & SAW the effects & changes it made in the dog it MADE a HUGE difference. Some men won't listen to forum ideas about their pets, especially when the pets are like their kids, which seems so in your case - unless it's Car related (idk why) .* Maybe you could encourage him that you both go to a trainer whos HIGHLY familiar with Pits with each dog at different sessions. There are also great books & videos about pitbulls if he's not interested in the open forum - he's already getting a lashing on here & not even a member, who wants to come into that??? Especially when a person already KNOWS they're wrong.*

Your dog charged his - how is that Peaches fault or Riley's? I do see favortism but on both parties here - just to be fair . No relationship is the same & they all take work sometimes. Shitake just happens sometimes - we're only human. I mean if you know he's that irresponsible, why not bring your dogs along in the first place?

JMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> **Note**
> I'm not saying this to tick you off even more than you already are but to help because I've been there on other things.
> 
> I do have to say - people on this board can be a bit harsh - especially to newbies. We're all human beings & make mistakes, thankfully it WAS his hand & not the other dogs throat. That could have been pretty gnarly if otherwise. But at least He openly admitted he was wrong & apologized. I do think you guys need to communicate & talk about how you feel, it's not worth staying ticked off about if it's something you guys can learn from & move forward from. Being with my man for 5 years now I've had to pick & choose 'the battles' - not all are worth it & we've also had different ideas of how our dogs should be handled. I try not to bring that stuff on an open forum because I honestly feel it's no one's business on here except for maybe the breeder I got her from to get ideas & a professional trainer I hired. They both have been very professional & helpful & don't undermine or even mention my relationship with my now Hubby. The issues stay focused on the dogs & what can be done. When my hubby first heard the ideas from me, honestly he got a big head but once he heard the same information from different sources & other ppl & SAW the effects & changes it made in the dog it MADE a HUGE difference. Some men won't listen to a forum ideas about their pets, especially when the pets are like their kids, which seems so in your case (idk why) - unless it's Car related.* Maybe you could encourage him that you both go to a trainer whos HIGHLY familiar with Pits with each dog at different sessions. There are also great books & videos about pitbulls if he's not interested in the open forum - he's already getting a lashing on here & not even a member, who wants to come into that??? Especially when they already KNOW they're wrong.*
> ...


If you knew the back story you might understand better, she is better off finding a way out and starting over.

I hope you can get out and away from him, I know it ia hard to start over but you have to ask do you want to live like this for the rest of your life? I would hope not so find the strength and a way to get out and start over. It is easier to do not than later when the years have gone by. Been there, done that girl! Hope things get better for you :hug:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you knew the back story you might understand better, she is better off finding a way out and starting over.
> 
> I hope you can get out and away from him, I know it ia hard to start over but you have to ask do you want to live like this for the rest of your life? I would hope not so find the strength and a way to get out and start over. It is easier to do not than later when the years have gone by. Been there, done that girl! Hope things get better for you :hug:


 I don't know the full story, I'm not in her shoes - which is why I'm not analyzing the situation as if I am. It's not my place as a forum member & trying to give her a Fair outlook. The guy apologized - I know though from a wife stand point I've over reacted at times about things my husband has done. It's human nature to when you don't know a full story from all sides . I'm not here to debate, just to give my fair two cents, take it or leave it-especially if it doesn't help someone

Lisa - you're a great trainer & respect what you do . I think you're an excellent Role Model for All Pitbull/Bully Owners alike :roll:


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

That stinks sorry to hear...something similar happened to me but it was one of my dogs that needed to get stitched up. Around here, the hospital will ask questions about how the bite occured and they may ask what breed the dog is, etc. I don't know how "pit" friendly your area is but hopefully you dont get any heat as a result of this unfortunate circumstance. Best of luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I don't know the full story, I'm not in her shoes - which is why I'm not analyzing the situation as if I am. It's not my place as a forum member & trying to give her a Fair outlook. The guy apologized - I know though from a wife stand point I've over reacted at times about things my husband has done. It's human nature to when you don't know a full story from all sides . I'm not here to debate, just to give my fair two cents, take it or leave it-especially if it doesn't help someone
> 
> Lisa - you're a great trainer & respect what you do . I think you're an excellent Role Model for All Pitbull/Bully Owners alike :roll:


Thanks  and I know what your saying, in a relationship you do have to pick your battles and it took me a long time to train my husband with the dogs. Now I have no worries when I go out of town and he takes care of the dogs and the baby. I had to quit micro managing how he did things and all I cared about is the dogs were alive and well when I got home! lol And had this been just a few mistakes I would not have said anything but I think no woman deserves to be treated the way he treats her then to top it off he is always getting the dogs into trouble. Just sad and I hope she can get it under control. I don't want this to turn too personal even though I went there so I am done commenting on it. Again it is not my place to judge but you can only hold your thoughts for so long when you see this time and time again.

Oh quick story of stupid spouse syndrome! lol
We made a spring pole and I told my husband to play with one dog at a time. Well at the time most our dogs got along so he thought he would take all 8 dogs outside and play with the spring pole at once...... I hear this god awful fight outside to run out and see 6 bitches fighting and my 2 males in the corner of the yard not wanting any part of it. It took us several minutes to get them apart and put them in crates and asses the damage. No one really got hurt too bad but I was so mad at my husband for being so DUMB!! After that he took me more serious when I told him what not to do with the dogs. They all make mistakes :hammer:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks  and I know what your saying, in a relationship you do have to pick your battles and it took me a long time to train my husband with the dogs. Now I have no worries when I go out of town and he takes care of the dogs and the baby. I had to quit micro managing how he did things and all I cared about is the dogs were alive and well when I got home! lol And had this been just a few mistakes I would not have said anything but I think no woman deserves to be treated the way he treats her then to top it off he is always getting the dogs into trouble. Just sad and I hope she can get it under control. I don't want this to turn too personal even though I went there so I am done commenting on it. Again it is not my place to judge but you can only hold your thoughts for so long when you see this time and time again.
> 
> Oh quick story of stupid spouse syndrome! lol
> We made a spring pole and I told my husband to play with one dog at a time. Well at the time most our dogs got along so he thought he would take all 8 dogs outside and play with the spring pole at once...... I hear this god awful fight outside to run out and see 6 bitches fighting and my 2 males in the corner of the yard not wanting any part of it. It took us several minutes to get them apart and put them in crates and asses the damage. No one really got hurt too bad but I was so mad at my husband for being so DUMB!! After that he took me more serious when I told him what not to do with the dogs. They all make mistakes :hammer:


You're very welcome! I hear you - hopefully things go better for her...

Oh NO! lol. They do & thankfully he & the dogs were okay.

I hear you on the micromanaging part - I'm the same way with our dogs, Really try hard not to be. Realized it wasn't helping our situation. Which I'd react the same way too if the shoe were on the other foot. Just gotta compromise at times, even if it seems silly LOL


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

to be honest I am sick of trying to make the relationship work..simple fact is he has done this and other things in the past. He and I have been at this for 2yrs almost and still nothing has changed for the better...it now seems like a vicious cycle and I know that I have not had a fight nor an issue with my dogs..the ONLY time I have issues is when I leave them with Mark. sure he said sorry and he has in the past but this is really getting on my nerves. I have to constantly repeat myself when I shouldn't have too! he should know the dogs already and the stuff involving them and this is what I have told him over the phone..that things like this make me step furthur away from him. I want someone who wants to be involved with sports and want to learn about the breed and someone who cares about me more..I am constantly telling him he will never change and he wont..I know this aswell as many others here. people just simply cannot change who they are and what they like and Mark is set in his ways..I have been riding his butt yet he still does what he wants and he is always going to listen to himself before me so i kinda just say F it. Honestly don't think there is fixing the relationship at this point. it would be easier just to leave him and start my life with my critters

ADD: Apparently he is afraid of her now even though he got in the way and she instantly recoiled once she realized who it was. I can understand a HUMAN AGGRESIVE DOG but Riley is FAR from that and I even told him that a bite and quick withdrawl like she did ment she wasn't intending or aggressing on him. this is how he was able to break up the fight so fast.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like a re-directed aggression like Sadie said. that can happy when breaking up a fight, the dog thinks another dog is biting them when they're grabbed.
i think ha may be over reacting, its not like she went out of her way annd just went up and bit him.
human error IMO, accidents happen ya know


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah Niz, but from what he told me today his hand was in the wrong place at the wrong time and instead of Riley catching Peaches she got Mark because he was grabbing Peaches collar to move her and Riley went for it not fully intending to ever even bite Mark.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not know your situation and I do not mean to be an expert but I have been married to a hard headed, stubborn and sometimes totally stupid man for 27yrs. Choosing your battles is the best way to go. After the first altercation my dogs. My husband thought he knew it all when I explained to him the dogs could no longer be together. Well in his one of many stupid moments I came home to find him and the dogs all full of blood. My heart sank. When I looked at him his statement was I figured you would be the one to let this happen. I thought I closed the door and left both doors open. I figured I could handle it if something happened. He was amazed at the strength of Fat Boy when he got a hold of Beastley and dragged Beastley and my husband across the yard. He said we had to get rid of Beastley because Fat Boy has been with us the longest and he is tied to us. Beastley is young and we could rehome. I looked at him and asked if everyone was okay without any serious damage. He said yes. My response was very calm. I simply said I will get rid of you before either dog. We made a commitment to these dogs for the long haul once we accepted them into the house. If you have a problem following simple safety rules, keep your hands off the dogs and I will handle them. I do everything else for them. Keep them in their rooms and I will take care of them when I get home. We haven't had a issue since because he got off his high horse thinking he knew it all. As far as your personal issues. That is something you have to decide for yourself. Everyone here and in your personal life can tell you what you need to do. But the final decision has to be yours and yours alone because you will have to live with it, not us. You will know in your heart when you have had enough. Good luck, my prayers are with you and whatever choice you make for you and your furbabies.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> I do not know your situation and I do not mean to be an expert but I have been married to a hard headed, stubborn and sometimes totally stupid man for 27yrs. Choosing your battles is the best way to go. After the first altercation my dogs. My husband thought he knew it all when I explained to him the dogs could no longer be together. Well in his one of many stupid moments I came home to find him and the dogs all full of blood. My heart sank. When I looked at him his statement was I figured you would be the one to let this happen. I thought I closed the door and left both doors open. I figured I could handle it if something happened. He was amazed at the strength of Fat Boy when he got a hold of Beastley and dragged Beastley and my husband across the yard. He said we had to get rid of Beastley because Fat Boy has been with us the longest and he is tied to us. Beastley is young and we could rehome. I looked at him and asked if everyone was okay without any serious damage. He said yes. My response was very calm. I simply said I will get rid of you before either dog. We made a commitment to these dogs for the long haul once we accepted them into the house. If you have a problem following simple safety rules, keep your hands off the dogs and I will handle them. I do everything else for them. Keep them in their rooms and I will take care of them when I get home. We haven't had a issue since because he got off his high horse thinking he knew it all. As far as your personal issues. That is something you have to decide for yourself. Everyone here and in your personal life can tell you what you need to do. But the final decision has to be yours and yours alone because you will have to live with it, not us. You will know in your heart when you have had enough. Good luck, my prayers are with you and whatever choice you make for you and your furbabies.


thank you. 2 years of the same BS I am pretty done with it I already hate myself and blame MYSELF for placing my dogs in the hands of the irrisponsable. Now I have to do what is in the best interest for them rather then a relationship...all said and done my dogs mean the world to me and come before anything else..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You babysit bulldog's not boyfriends. I am glad you told him it wasn't the dog's fault because it truly wasn't. If Riley was really trying to hurt him should would have taken his hand off. He got just what he deserved for not doing what you asked him to do the hard headed never learn. You play with fire you get burned. You will leave him when you have truly had enough. Sometimes we stay and put up with abuse until we see ourselves as being worth more. The truth is no woman deserves to be abused verbal abuse is just as bad as a man laying hands on a woman. Both are equally degrading and no woman should ever tolerate it for any reason. You can be miserable by yourself. Love yourself, love your kids (yours dog's) and kick that scum bag to the curb and don't ever look back. He's not going to change what you see is what you get. Don't blame yourself for what he did blame yourself for not believing that you are worth more than what he is capable of giving you. Than forgive yourself for not putting you first, and turn that douche bag loose. I really wish the best for you and those dogs. I know it's not easy but you truly do deserve better you just need to believe it in your heart and soul.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie said:


> *You babysit bulldog's not boyfriends*. I am glad you told him it wasn't the dog's fault because it truly wasn't. If Riley was really trying to hurt him should would have taken his hand off. He got just what he deserved for not doing what you asked him to do the hard headed never learn. You play with fire you get burned. You will leave him when you have truly had enough. Sometimes we stay and put up with abuse until we see ourselves as being worth more. The truth is no woman deserves to be abused verbal abuse is just as bad as a man laying hands on a woman. Both are equally degrading and no woman should ever tolerate it for any reason. You can be miserable by yourself. Love yourself, love your kids (yours dog's) and kick that scum bag to the curb and don't ever look back. He's not going to change what you see is what you get. Don't blame yourself for what he did blame yourself for not believing that you are worth more than what he is capable of giving you. Than forgive yourself for not putting you first, and turn that douche bag loose. I really wish the best for you and those dogs. I know it's not easy but you truly do deserve better you just need to believe it in your heart and soul.


so true and so sad that Riley fooled him with her tricks to get to Peaches and that he FELL for them even after I told him she was sneaky so yes he deserved to hard hit he got from getting in the way.
no it isnt easy but being healthy and happy and having my dogs safe is what matters to me most..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> Fat Boy.


I thought I was the only one who had a dog named Fatboy.lol


Sadie said:


> You babysit bulldog's not boyfriends. I am glad you told him it wasn't the dog's fault because it truly wasn't. If Riley was really trying to hurt him should would have taken his hand off. He got just what he deserved for not doing what you asked him to do the hard headed never learn. You play with fire you get burned. You will leave him when you have truly had enough. Sometimes we stay and put up with abuse until we see ourselves as being worth more. The truth is no woman deserves to be abused verbal abuse is just as bad as a man laying hands on a woman. Both are equally degrading and no woman should ever tolerate it for any reason. You can be miserable by yourself. Love yourself, love your kids (yours dog's) and kick that scum bag to the curb and don't ever look back. He's not going to change what you see is what you get. Don't blame yourself for what he did blame yourself for not believing that you are worth more than what he is capable of giving you. Than forgive yourself for not putting you first, and turn that douche bag loose. I really wish the best for you and those dogs. I know it's not easy but you truly do deserve better you just need to believe it in your heart and soul.


:goodpost: Good advice girl.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I thought I was the only one who had a dog named Fatboy.lol
> 
> :goodpost: Good advice girl.


That is his nickname, many have been offended by his legal name..Fat A$$. My vet won't even call him that because of his other patients, he calls him Fatty and my mom calls him FA. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OMFG! I SWEAR TO JEEBUS!
Mark is doing it AGAIN!!!!! he has riley chained and is letting Peaches run the house and letting her run out to be put on her chain...just waiting for the NEXT da-- dog fight..IM DONE


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats sucks I am sorry to hear about it, I have been through similar but it ended up a lot worst. 

Hope all goes well


----------



## drakonmommy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

*got a few questions.....*

Hello everyone!! I just joined this site today. I have a male american pit and he is 7 weeks old. my boyfriend is talking about cropping his ears and shortening his tale. I have seen pics and i know the ears have to be done professionally when he is about 6 months old. but i am being told we could do his tale ourselves. Now me and this puppy are pretty close already and we have had him for about two weeks now. im afraid of hurting him. i have always liked pits but i want to make sure i do this right so any advice would greatly be appreciated. and a side not to the previous posting. i hope everything works out with your dogs and hopefully your bf is ok too.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

drakonmommy2011 said:


> Hello everyone!! I just joined this site today. I have a male american pit and he is 7 weeks old. my boyfriend is talking about cropping his ears and shortening his tale. I have seen pics and i know the ears have to be done professionally when he is about 6 months old. but i am being told we could do his tale ourselves. Now me and this puppy are pretty close already and we have had him for about two weeks now. im afraid of hurting him. i have always liked pits but i want to make sure i do this right so any advice would greatly be appreciated. and a side not to the previous posting. i hope everything works out with your dogs and hopefully your bf is ok too.


could you please make a thread in the proper area of the forum.Not only then will it not be hijacking this thread but then you will get alot more advice and replies.Thank you.


----------

